# Need to find rehabber for spokane area.



## lyndam (Nov 19, 2009)

I have checked the Pigeon Resource Directory for rehabbers in the Spokane WA area and there are none listed. The pigeon I found is strong and healthy and wants to live but I am having problems knowing the right things to do. Also he would need someone who is set up long term for birds because I have 4 cats and they know he is here. I have him in a box, safely in a warm spare room but he needs more quality of life in the long term. Please help me with your know how. Thanks, Lyndam


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

lyndam said:


> I have checked the Pigeon Resource Directory for rehabbers in the Spokane WA area and there are none listed. The pigeon I found is strong and healthy and wants to live but I am having problems knowing the right things to do. Also he would need someone who is set up long term for birds because I have 4 cats and they know he is here. I have him in a box, safely in a warm spare room but he needs more quality of life in the long term. Please help me with your know how. Thanks, Lyndam


Let me ask Charis, she got info of rehabbers.


----------

